# Seeking advice on trenchless technologies



## fixadrip (Dec 14, 2016)

First time posting. 
I started my company three years ago and I love it. I'm always trying to find ways to grow my company. I'm at the point that I want to invest on some kind of trenchless equipment but unfortunately I have no experience with any of the methods. My initial idea was to invest in pipe bursting but now I'm leaning more to pipe lining. I would like to hear from fellow plumbers that have experience with these methods. Pros and cons would be great.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Better place to post is in the "intro" section, before you get jumped.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Come to the wwett show this feb.


----------



## fixadrip (Dec 14, 2016)

gear junkie said:


> Come to the wwett show this feb.


I would appreciate information on the wwett show


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

fixadrip said:


> I would appreciate information on the wwett show


Leave your checkbook at home or be prepared to go broke. Lotz of plumbing candy to be had.

https://wwettshow.com/


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixadrip said:


> I would appreciate information on the wwett show


Google it.


----------



## TrenchlesAddict (Sep 16, 2015)

The Pumper Show (WWETT Show) is a good tradeshow if you're seriously looking at purchasing equipment and taking advantage of the educational/business sessions to grow your company. The UCT (Underground Construction Technology) Show is being held this year in Ft. Worth, TX Jan. 31 - Feb. 2. www.uctonline.com. The UCT Show has many really good technical tracks regarding all types of trenchless methods, products and their applications. The UCT and the No-Dig Show (www.nodigshow.com) are the two of the best industry trade shows to learn and network. The technical sessions are held in the morning with the exhibit hall open in the afternoons. Let me know if I can additionally help.


----------

